# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  «الدين أفيون الشعوب» ما أصدق كارل ماركس حين قالها !!

## الخلال

نعم برأيي أن هذا المنظّـر الكبير للفكر الشيوعي قد صدق في هذه العبارة وأصاب، لأنَّه في الحقيقة لم يكن يعرف من الدين سوى ذلك الدين الذي ارتضى الأسلوب القمعي أسلوباً له، وارتضى أن يحجر التحصيل العلمي والعملية الفكرية على ثلّة ممن ينتسبون للدين المسيحي الكاثوليكي فحسب. 

في عهد هذا المفكر كان الدين المسيحي الكاثوليكي في أسوأ حالاته على الإطلاق، باعتبار عقد القران غير الشرعي بين رجال الكنيسة ورجال السلطة الحاكمة في أوروبا القرون الوسطى، فكان رجال السياسة يفعلون كلَّ ما بدا لهم من قمعٍ وحجرٍ وإيذاءٍ وتخلفٍ تحت مظلة الدين التي هي بدورها كانت تتسع باتساع هذه الأفعال. 

ومَنَع رجالُ الدين في ذلك الوقت كلَّ من أراد البحث العلمي والبحث الفكري، وكلنا يعلم ما حصل للعالم الفيزيائي جاليليو حينما أوصله تحصيله العلمي إلى أنَّ الأرض تدور، فما كان بعد ذلك إلا أن قامت الدولة بإعدامه بعد محكمةٍ تزعمها البابا "لوريني" على الرغم من كون هذا البحث مجرّد نظريَّة فحسب لا تعود بالضرر الصريح على رجال الدين أو رجال الدولة ولكن يبقى هذا الفعل دليلاً تاريخياً على المستوى الرهيب الذي وصل إليه ذلك القمع العلمي والفكري. 

ومِن الأساليب التي كانت تُتخذ لمنع الشعب من الوصول إلى العلم، ما كان يفعله رجال الكنيسة مِن منع ترجمة الإنجيل والعمل على إبقائه على لغةٍ لا يعقلها إلا رجالُ الدين كي يحتكروا فهمه، ويصدروا الفتاوى التي تروق بطبيعة الحال لرجال السلطة وتبرّر أفعالهم. 

وفي هذه الفترة ظهر بعضُ المصلحين وحاولوا عبَثاً القيام ببعض الإصلاحات ومن أبرزهم المصلح مارتن لوثر، وقد دعا هذا المصلحُ _إن لم يكن أول من دعا في ذلك الوقت - لترجمة القرآن الكريم لمَا رأى فيه سبيلاً لنهاية الظلام وبداية النور، وحاول هذا المصلح جاهداً أن يبطل النظام اللاهوتي للكنيسة ونادى بوجوب كون العلاقة بين الإنسان وربه علاقة مباشرة ليس بينها وسائط من قسٍّ وغيره. 

وبقي النَّاسُ حائرين في ذلك ما بين ظلم الحكام الطغاة وتبريرات رجال الدين لها، حتى استفحل الأمرُ وبلغ مبلغه فقامت ثورة الشعب وردد القائمون على هذه الثورة تلك العبارة المشهورة وهي "سنشنق رقبة آخر ملك بأمعاء آخر قسيس" لينتهي بعد ذلك عهد العصور الظلامية التي عاشها الأوربيون دهراً طويلاً. 

في هذا السياق جاء قول المفكر ماركس "الدين أفيون الشعوب" ونحن نقول: نعم الدين أفيون الشعوب. 

ولكن ليقف إلى هنا ذهن القارئ الكريم ولينظر نظر المنصفين هل كان الدين الإسلامي كذلك حتى يقال عنه ذات العبارة "الدين أفيون الشعوب"؟! 

أُعجب في زماننا بعضُ مَنْ ينتسبون إلى ديننا الإسلامي ممَّن يُسمّون "مجازاً" مفكرين بهذه النظرية وأرادوا انتزاعها من سياقها وبالتالي جرّ هذه النظرية على ديننا الإسلامي وعلى واقعنا نحن المسلمين. 

ولكننا نقول لهؤلاء المعجبين: إذا كان دينهم في ذلك العصر قد مَنَعهم من العلم وتحصيله فديننا الإسلامي قد أوجب التحصيل العلمي على أتباعه، فمن العلوم ما أوجبها على سبيل العينية ومنها ما أوجبها على سبيل الكفاية، وحث في آيات أكثر من أن تدخل في إطار الحصر على السعي في تحصيل العلم وكذلك التعليم، فتارةً نجد القرآن الكريم يرفع قدر العالم إلى كونه شاهداً مع الملائكة على وحدانية الله تعالى، وتارة يحصر خشية الله تعالى في العلماء، وقد وردت الأخبار الكثيرة في السنة النبوية على صاحبها أفضل صلاةٍ وسلام تحث على طلب العلم والسعي إليه ومن ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:"من سلك طريقاً يلتمس به علماً سهل الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة". 

ولاحظ هنا أنَّ لفظ "علماً " نكرة قد جاء في سياق الشرطية، وقد قال علماء الأصول إنَّ النكرة في سياق الشرط تفيد العموم، فهذا الفضل يشمل كلَّ علم شريطة أن يكون هذا العلم نافعاً في ذاته وأن ينوي به الساعي إليه نَفع الأمة والمشاركة في تقدمها. 

وثمّة أخبار أُخر تغني شهرتها عن ذكرها هنا. 

وإذا كان الدين المسيحي آنذاك كان يحجب وصول حكم الله تعالى إلى الناس من خلال إبقاء الإنجيل على لغةٍ لا يعقلها إلا هم فقد كان الوضع في ديننا مغايراً تماماً، حيث قال نبيُّ الهدى صلى الله عليه وسلّم في الحديث الذي رواه أبو هريرة:"من سئل عن علم فكتمَهُ ألجم يوم القيامة بلجام من نار" رواه الترمذي وأبوداود. 

انظر إلى عِظم العقوبة المترتبة على ترك العلم والتعليم في ديننا ثم انظر تارة أخرى إلى عظم العقوبة لمَن صرَّح بالعلم في دينهم !! 

وإذا دينهم كان يمنع الصلة المباشرة بين العبد وربّه فإن ديننا الإسلامي كان على النقيض من ذلك تماماً، فالدين الإسلامي يُحرّم أن يتخذ العبدُ واسطة بينه وبين ربه، بل إنه ما نقم على قريش وغيرهم إلا جعلهم الوسائط بينهم وبين الإله. 

بعد ما سلف من أسطر نسألُ من ألبس هذه النظرية ثوب الإعجاب: هل الأمران سواء؟ 

وكتبَهُ
الخلال

----------


## سعيد العباسي

الله يصلحك يا الخلال، شكل معلوماتك التاريخية مش ولا بد. (ابتسامة)  أمزح معاك

ماركس ظهر بعد سقوط النفوذ الكنسي، وقد عاش في إنجلترا البروتسانتية وليس الكاثوليكية. 

وبالمناسبة فبيته في لندن (في حي سوهو) تحول إلى متحف.

----------


## الخلال

> الله يصلحك يا الخلال، شكل معلوماتك التاريخية مش ولا بد. (ابتسامة)  أمزح معاك
> ماركس ظهر بعد سقوط النفوذ الكنسي، وقد عاش في إنجلترا البروتسانتية وليس الكاثوليكية. 
> وبالمناسبة فبيته في لندن (في حي سوهو) تحول إلى متحف.


جزاك الله خيراً على الإفادة ، وباركَ اللهُ بك .

لكن كم كان بين سقوط النفوذ الكنسي وكارل ماركس إذا علمنا أن جاليلو العالم الفيزيائي الذي عاصر هذه الفترة توفي عام 1642 وكارل ماركس ولد عام 1818 ؟

ثم إني لم أقل إنّ المفكر كارل ماركس عاش في بيئة كاثوليكية بنفسه ، وإنما قلتُ إنّه كان في عهدِهِ كذا وكذا وليس بلازمٍ لكلامي كونُهُ كان فيها أو منها .

مرةً أخرى شكراً على الإفادة أخي الحبيب .

----------


## الجندى

موضوع ذو صلة :  "الدين أفيون الشعوب"..النواقض العشر

----------


## علي الفضلي

> الله يصلحك يا الخلال، شكل معلوماتك التاريخية مش ولا بد. (ابتسامة)  أمزح معاك
> ماركس ظهر بعد سقوط النفوذ الكنسي، وقد عاش في إنجلترا البروتسانتية وليس الكاثوليكية. 
> وبالمناسبة فبيته في لندن (في حي سوهو) تحول إلى متحف.


جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب الخلال ، وأقول لأخي العباسي : وإن كان ذلك كذلك ، لكن يبقى الموضوع متميزا بهذه المقارنة التي تفضل بها الأخ الفاضل الخلال .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله في أخينا الخلال وجزاك الله خيرًا على عقد هذه المقارنة بين موقف الإسلام وموقف المسيحية المحرفة من العلم .
لكن لي تحفظ على بعض العبارات منها:



> نعم برأيي أن هذا المنظّـر الكبير للفكر الشيوعي قد صدق في هذه العبارة وأصاب، لأنَّه في الحقيقة لم يكن يعرف من الدين سوى ذلك الدين الذي ارتضى الأسلوب القمعي أسلوباً له، وارتضى أن يحجر التحصيل العلمي والعملية الفكرية على ثلّة ممن ينتسبون للدين المسيحي الكاثوليكي فحسب.


تصديقه في هذه العبارة غير صحيح ، وفرق بين صدق العبارة وبين أن نبين خطأها ونبين الظروف التي أدت إليها فالعبارة خطأ لا شك في ذلك ، بل هي كفر صريح وخروج عن كل الأديان التي أرسل الله بها أنبياءه وأنزل بها كتبه ، وصاحبها جاهل أحمق.
وهذا المنظر الملحد لا يفرق بين دين الإسلام ودين عبَّاد البقر في شبه القارة الهندية ، فانتبه رعاك الله .




> في هذا السياق جاء قول المفكر ماركس "الدين أفيون الشعوب" ونحن نقول: نعم الدين أفيون الشعوب.


لا يا أخي بل نحن نقول: ((الدين حياة القلوب)) ، وأما ما اعتبره هؤلاء دينًا – إن أحسنا الظن وإحسان الظن مع هؤلاء لا وجود له - فليس هو بدين ، أرجو تصحيح العبارة ، بارك الله فيك.
فأنا وإن كنت أرى أننا غير مختلفين على الفكرة إلا أن العرض وتلك العبارة لا يمكن أن تكون مقبولة ، بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك .

----------


## الخلال

> جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب الخلال ، وأقول لأخي العباسي : وإن كان ذلك كذلك ، لكن يبقى الموضوع متميزا بهذه المقارنة التي تفضل بها الأخ الفاضل الخلال .


وجزيتَ مثلَهُ ، وبارك اللهُ بك .

----------


## الخلال

> بارك الله في أخينا الخلال وجزاك الله خيرًا على عقد هذه المقارنة بين موقف الإسلام وموقف المسيحية المحرفة من العلم .
> لكن لي تحفظ على بعض العبارات منها:
> تصديقه في هذه العبارة غير صحيح ، وفرق بين صدق العبارة وبين أن نبين خطأها ونبين الظروف التي أدت إليها فالعبارة خطأ لا شك في ذلك ، بل هي كفر صريح وخروج عن كل الأديان التي أرسل الله بها أنبياءه وأنزل بها كتبه ، وصاحبها جاهل أحمق.
> وهذا المنظر الملحد لا يفرق بين دين الإسلام ودين عبَّاد البقر في شبه القارة الهندية ، فانتبه رعاك الله .
> لا يا أخي بل نحن نقول: ((الدين حياة القلوب)) ، وأما ما اعتبره هؤلاء دينًا – إن أحسنا الظن وإحسان الظن مع هؤلاء لا وجود له - فليس هو بدين ، أرجو تصحيح العبارة ، بارك الله فيك.
> فأنا وإن كنت أرى أننا غير مختلفين على الفكرة إلا أن العرض وتلك العبارة لا يمكن أن تكون مقبولة ، بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك .


جزيتَ خيراً على كلامك بادئ ذي بدء .

أخي الكريم : كلامُكَ سيكون صائباً في حال كانت "الـ"التي في كلمة "الدين" جنسيَّة وليست عهديَّة ، أمَا وقد عنيتُ الثانيةَ فلا يتوجه إليَّ الإشكال الذي ذكرتَه .

باركَ اللهُ بك على النصح .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

((الدين أفيون الشعوب)) ماركس 
في أي مصدر قالها ؟ .. نعم نقلها عنه ديورانت في قصة الحضارة .. ولكني أريد المصدر الرئيسي

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> ((الدين أفيون الشعوب)) ماركس 
> في أي مصدر قالها ؟ .. نعم نقلها عنه ديورانت في قصة الحضارة .. ولكني أريد المصدر الرئيسي


*مصدرها مقال كتبه الهالك في نقد فلسفة هيجل في الحقوق ، ولكن هذا المقال لم ينشر إلا بعد وفاته ، وهذه العبارة مودعة في مقدمة هذا المقال/الورقة المسماة "نقد فلسفة هيجل في الحقوق" أو نحوه هذا.*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبدالله الشهري،
هل أستطيع الحصول على صورة من هذا المقال

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

فإنْ لم يكن بالإمكان، فأكتفي منك بتوثيق هذه المقالة فقط، وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## خالد العامري

------

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

تفيد عدة دراسات علمية أكاديمية  أن ماركس مر بمرحلتين : 
   الأولى: "ماركسية المنطلق والأصول "تبنى فيها أساسا مبدأ الرفض للدين رفضا سياسيا لا  رفضا فلسفيا حيث انبرى لدور الدين في بنية المجتمع ووصفه بأنه دور سلبي وقف الى جانب "المستغل" بكسر الغين وصنفه بين الأيديولوجيات الاستلابية التي تمارسها البنية الفوقية للمجتمع كمخدر تبريري وعلى هذا تصدق القولة المشهورة { الدين أفيون الشعوب } 
    واستمر موقف الرفض للدين تحت تأثير فيورباخ واليسار الهجلي من بوير وكوبان إلى موزيس هيس وجانز ورج وغيرهم ...
   والثاية : ماركسية التحول عن العداء للدين وتبدأ بشكل تدريجي منذ سنة 1844م  -ربما- تحت التأثير الفرنسي من خلال مدارسه الاجتماعية ومدرسة سان سيمون بصفة خاصة ... 
    ثم كانت ارهاصات التحول عن العداء للدين كما يدل على ذلك مثل قوله :"الإلحاد لا معنى له لأنه إنكار للإله بلا مبررات ، اللهم إلا إذا كان الهدف أن يحل الإنسان محله " ثم قوله:" الاشتراكية ليست في حاجة الى مثل هذه الشطحات التدريجية الجوفاء والمضاربة على الإله "  
    يتبع

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> فإنْ لم يكن بالإمكان، فأكتفي منك بتوثيق هذه المقالة فقط، وجزاك الله خيرا.


جزاك الله خيرا ، عذرا على التأخير ، أحيلك على موقع   مخصص لكتابات وأعمال ماركس ، وهذه هي ورقته النقدية مفهرسة جاهزة للقراءة : 
http://www.marxists.org/archive/marx...-hpr/index.htm
أما توثيق المطبوع ، عبر دور النشر فهو من مطبوعات دار كيمبردج ، بريطانيا ، كما سيظهر على الموقع.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

...تجدها في آخر المقطع الثالث من المقدمة  حيث يقول :   It is the opium of the people

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

الأفيون هو مادة مخدرة يستعملها بعض الناس لطلب السعادة والراحة في هذه الحياة الدنيا.
وهي تعطي احساس بهذا الظن الموجود عند من يستعملها ولكنه ظن والظن لا يغني عن الحق شيئا.
ولاشك أن الإلحاد جعل هذا الكاتب يوصف الدين ويشبهه بهذا الوصف المشين.
ولكن من وجهة نظره المادية , صح له هذا الوصف , فصاحب الدين المؤمن بدينه والمعتقد بتفاصيله الدقيقة والمستقيم على هذا الدين لاسيما إن كان على الدين الحق وهو الإسلام كما قال ربنا سبحانه { إن الدين عند الله الإسلام }
صاحب هذا الدين يشعر بالسعادة التي تجعله يزهد بالدنيا وما فيها من زخرف مادي.

وهذه السعادة في الحقيقة هي عبارة عن الإيمان الموجود في قلب ذلك الشخص وما يقتضيه مما يظهر على جوارحه من طاعات وهو الحياة الطيبة التي وعد بها الله سبحانه المستقيمين على دينه في قوله تعالى { مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }
فهذا الإيمان محسوس عند أهل الإيمان - نسأل الله من فضله - ويزيد وينقص بحسب جرعات الطاعة التي يعملها هذا الشخص.

فمن هنا يعتقد الملاحدة أن أصحاب الدين كأنهم مخدرين بمخدر يعيشون على أوهامه لما يرونهم زاهدين في بعض الماديات المحسوسة وهي الغاية عند أهل الدنيا كما قال سبحانه { يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِراً مِّنَ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ عَنِ ٱلآخِرَةِ هُمْ غَافِلُونَ }.
ولكن ليعلم هولاء الفجرة الكفرة وأذنابهم بأن الإيمان حقيقي ملموس عند أهل الدين القويم والمستقيمين على شرع رب العالمين وعلى ما سلف من هدي النبي الكريم وأصحابه الغر الميامين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.

فليس هو بمخدر خبيث يستعبد العباد لأوهامهم أو أنه موقوت بوقت معلوم بل هو دائما ما استقاموا لربهم , وطاهر لا خبث فيه ولا وصب ويُعبّد العباد لرب العباد سبحانه ومآلهم { جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِن ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤاً وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ * وَقَالُواْ ٱلْحَمْدُ للَّهِ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا ٱلْحَزَنَ إِنَّ رَبَّنَا لَغَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ * ٱلَّذِيۤ أَحَلَّنَا دَارَ ٱلْمُقَامَةِ مِن فَضْلِهِ لاَ يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَلاَ يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا لُغُوبٌ }

فاحذروا يا أهل الإيمان من الإغترار بالعلوم الزائفة التي ظاهرها الرحمة ومن قِبلها العذاب , فالعلم قد جمع في كتاب{ لاَّ يَأْتِيهِ ٱلْبَاطِلُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلاَ مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنزِيلٌ منْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ } وفسروه مَنْ قال فيه ربه تعالى{ وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ ٱلْهَوَىٰ * إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَىٰ } 
واعلموا أن الإيمان الذي في صدوركم هو مطلب كل حي فهو السعادة - الحياة الطيبة - التي يبحث عنها الباحثون في دنياهم وهي موجودة في آية واحدة من كتاب الله قوله { مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }

والإيمان الموجب لهذه السعادة هو الإستقامة على السنة , والسلامة من الدخن فضلاً عن البدع والشبهات الخطّافة ,
فاحذروا من شبهات الشياطين فهم لن يأتوكم إلا في قالب حق وظاهره سليم وقصد في أصله نصر للدين ؟!
ولو علم الواحد منا أن تحقيق التوحيد المستحب - كمال التوحيد - هو الغاية لكل مؤمن , لما شغل نفسه إلا بما ينفعه , قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " احرص على ما ينفعك واستعن بالله ولا تعجز " 

فكم منا سيموت وهو لم يصل لمبتغاه في تحصيل العلوم الغير نافعة فضلاً عن الضارة منها , 
وكم منا سيموت وهو لم يحقق التوحيد المنجي من الحساب والعذاب بل وبعضنا حتى الواجب من التوحيد لم يبلغه , وهو يزعم أن همه ما يقع ببلاد المسلمين من ذل وتمكين للكفار المعتدين.

ومن لهمك يا مسكين يوم لا ينفع تابع ولا متبوع ؟!!!!!

----------


## معاذ

بل ما أكذب ماركس حين قالها

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل عبدالله الشهري، وكذا أشكر أخي الفاضل خالد العامري، فقد سبق بها على الخاص، فبارك الله فيكما.

----------


## نضال مشهود

إذا كان ذلك الدين في تلك الظروف تعتبر " أفيون " ،
فالماركسية والمادية والشيوعية : *سمـوم* للحياة الفردية والجسمانية - فضلا عن الاجتماعية والروحانية !
(مع العلم بأن ذلك الدين ليس " مسيحيا " بل " نصرانيا " منحرفا عن هدي المسيح  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: )

وإذا كان هؤلاء المنتسبين لا يسمون " مفكرين " إلا " مجازا " ،
فكيف يسوغ لنا أن نلقب ماركس بـ " المفكر و المنظّـر الكبير " ؟!
أيكون هذا " تسمية على القلب استهزاء " من باب قوله تعالى : (إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد) ؟

----------

